# to all smack talkers, and archers......



## reylamb (Mar 14, 2009)

Since the 2 are not always mutually exclusive.............it is time to announce the shoot we discussed back in January.....

The first, annual Last Chance Archery Extravaganza.  

This is it folks, time for the mid GA folks to finally put the NGA folks in their place. Time for the smack talkers to finally show they can backup what they are smacking.......of course I ain't holding my breath.

This will be a multi format event covering indoor at 20 yards, 10 unknown 3D targets, and 14 field targets.  We are attempting to get something setup to have a free BBQ both days, which we are still working on.  

The dates will be May 23d and 24th.  You can shoot 1 day, or you can shoot both days.  The score you turn in from your first day will be the official score though.

The cost......well, you just can't hardly beat this....$25 if you want to compete in a class, $5 to just show up and shoot and get exposed to field archery.  If you want to run your own shoot off for crispies.......well, y'all can handle that amongst yourselves....If you want to shoot both days, fine, it will cost an additional $5 to shoot the second day.

You can just show up and shoot what you want, if you so desire, as we will have a non-competitive, just for fun class.  In other words, don't want to shoot the 80 yard walk up...don't.  Skip it.

For you guys that plan on shooting the state field championship this year, this is a great opportunity to see the field range before the offical event.  Of course having the state field the same weekend as the IL ASA shoot is about brain dead since most of the shooters in NGA will be in Il, but hey, I don't make those decisions.

Classes......well, just show up, we will fit you in somewhere.  Actually, I am attaching a flyer to this post for everyone to read.....but I might need help getting it converted to a pdf file......

I will also be trying to get flyers out to most of the local shops here in the next few days, as well as to the local clubs shooting right now.......any volunteers to help with that endeavor????????

It is time folks.....to to identify the best of the best, and who are the pretenders.....


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 14, 2009)

Sounds great Jeff. Of course my anniversary is May 20th... isn't Gainesville a tourist attraction?  I'll spread the word down here.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 14, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> Sounds great Jeff. Of course my anniversary is May 20th... isn't Gainesville a tourist attraction?  I'll spread the word down here.



Yup, tons of attractions....there is a train museum somewhere....the mall of ga is not too far away.......and.....well....some chicken plants......my anniversary is actually on the 21st now that you mention it!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 14, 2009)

*Whoa Whoa..... Smack Talk-in Ann e verse sir rees*

My hitch date is / was the 21st....  but thats not the day of the shoot is it...  an 80 yard walk up.  Luv in it...

jeff.. i am the *.PDF king.. Hola... Holler.. Hit up... a brother...  Be happy to o bli ge (-:}


----------



## Wade95 (Mar 15, 2009)

It would be a heck of a drive for me, but where exactly is this going to be located at?  Wouldn't mind making this my first event ever w/my bow.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 15, 2009)

Wade95 said:


> It would be a heck of a drive for me, but where exactly is this going to be located at?  Wouldn't mind making this my first event ever w/my bow.



Pendergrass, GA........about 45 miles NE of Atlanta.  You could do the whole weekend thing and shoot both days.......


----------



## reylamb (Mar 15, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> My hitch date is / was the 21st....  but thats not the day of the shoot is it...  an 80 yard walk up.  Luv in it...
> 
> jeff.. i am the *.PDF king.. Hola... Holler.. Hit up... a brother...  Be happy to o bli ge (-:}



need an email addy.....


----------



## hansel (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll be working that whole weekend finishing the basement bathroom wish I could make it


----------



## trykon7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sweet!!!  I was wondering when ya'll were gonna put this thing on....  I'm sure I'll be there....  It will be my first time seeing the field archery targets....  Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Wade95 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hmmm, interesting.  Would make for a good excuse to visit my friend in Ball Ground as well.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 16, 2009)

trykon7 said:


> Sweet!!!  I was wondering when ya'll were gonna put this thing on....  I'm sure I'll be there....  It will be my first time seeing the field archery targets....  Looking forward to it!!!



pass the word up there........I will get some flyers for all the NGA clubs to hand out.....I would like to get 100+ for that weekend.....and I need to get some flyers over to Timberghost also....


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm penciling that in on the calendar right now. This looks like fun!!!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 16, 2009)

I am IN! No Doubt about it! The only "Smack" here will be on the behinds of my advesary's


----------



## Wade95 (Mar 16, 2009)

You can create a novice class for me if I get the wife's approval to show up.  Question,  would there be a problem w/me bringing my 6yr old son?  Looking to make it a "guys get away weekend."


----------



## badcompany (Mar 16, 2009)

OK, don't know anything about field archery. What does it consist of and what is the walk up 80?


----------



## reylamb (Mar 17, 2009)

Wade.....the novice class would either be just the fixed pin class, or just pay the $5 and shoot for fun.  Kids are more than welcome.

BC, field archery is shooting paper targets at known yardages outdoors.  The targets are the black and white targets (in North Georgia in the picture I posted above).   A half-field (which we will be shooting) consists of 14 targets, 4 arrows in each target, all known yardages, from 80 yards to 20 feet.  The longer the yardages the bigger the targets.  The walkup is shooting 1 arrow at 80, walking up to 70 and shooting 1 arrow, walking up to 60 and shooting 1 arrow, and the walking up to 50 and shooting 1 arrow.  Field archery was the precursor of 3D, and is where 3D began before there were 3D animals.  Only, you shoot more arrows, and the yardages are marked.....


----------



## reylamb (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks to smitty......we have a flyer now....


----------



## Wade95 (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, I got the wife's approval last night and upon looking in the Lieutenant's vacation book this morning all I see is red!!!!  Darnit,  with all these budget cuts and what not I can't get a day off around here.  It appears alot of other deputies put in their paperwork right at shift change in January locking the "the book" up with red.  Sorry, can't make it.

BTW: You want me to shoot my bow at up to 80yds?  That's almost laughable.  I'd be better off closing my eyes and praying for the best. Haaaa


----------



## reylamb (Mar 17, 2009)

Wade95 said:


> Well, I got the wife's approval last night and upon looking in the Lieutenant's vacation book this morning all I see is red!!!!  Darnit,  with all these budget cuts and what not I can't get a day off around here.  It appears alot of other deputies put in their paperwork right at shift change in January locking the "the book" up with red.  Sorry, can't make it.
> 
> BTW: You want me to shoot my bow at up to 80yds?  That's almost laughable.  I'd be better off closing my eyes and praying for the best. Haaaa



80 is just a number!!!!!!!!!!  And you only shoot it once..........heck, the freakcurvers can shoot it

Sorry to hear you can't make it.  We hope to make this an annual thing on the same weekend, so maybe next year.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 17, 2009)

so everyone shoots up-to 80yds regardless of class? can you give me a link to where I can figure out what class I fall in? I am interested but would like to come prepaired. I shoot hunter class in ASA but its only 40yds., easy enough to know what pins to set.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 17, 2009)

badcompany said:


> so everyone shoots up-to 80yds regardless of class? can you give me a link to where I can figure out what class I fall in? I am interested but would like to come prepaired. I shoot hunter class in ASA but its only 40yds., easy enough to know what pins to set.



For this shoot, it will be 2 pin classes, 1 will be the asa equivalent of novice and hunter, the other for the asa equivalent of unlimited......trust me, you don't wanna go reading the nfaa stuff for equipment classes, it will make your head hurt.......yes, everyone shoots yardages from 80 yards - 20 feet.....only 1 at 80, 1 at 70, everything else is under that.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 17, 2009)

Patrick (bowsmith) printed the distances on another post.... but here is the 14 target field range from memory (of which mine is real poor).

Birdie/bunny which is real short like 35,30,25, 20 feet or so. This is the one I am not sure of at all because I never practice it. 

Then you go to 15, 20, 25, 30 on a dot about the size of an NFAA 5 spot that you shoot indoors. 4 arrows each distance. 

The next size dot which is a little bigger than above is 35 fan (four arrows all from a different spot but all at 35 yards), 40, 45, 50. 4 arrows from each distance. Finally on this size dot you have the 45 walk up which is one arrow at 45, 40, 35, 30 yards. Don't forget to set your sight... it stinks getting a five at 45, 40, 35 and then forgetting to set your sight for a 4 at 30, the easiest distance!!!!

The biggest dot is 55, 60, 65. four arrows at each distance. 80 yard walkup which is one arrow each distance of 80, 70, 60, 50. 

The way the target gradually gets larger means that the toughest distances are 30, 50 and the 80, 70 on the walkup. It is always odd to me that 55 is easier than 50. 

Great way to practice for 3D. It lets you really know if your pins are on. I haven't done it in a few years but I used to shoot a 1/2 field round at least once or twice a week to prepare for 3D.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 17, 2009)

MAN, I don't know if I can get that many pins on my sight. Sounds fun though.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 18, 2009)

If you can get pins out to 50 or 55, you will be set.  Just hold high on the 80 yard walkup.  While it will not be the same on all bow setups, for my hunting bow the top of the bubble is awfully close at 80 yards.  Since the majority of the fixed pin guys will not have 80 yard pins either....yall are all in the same boat.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 18, 2009)

Another idea I am kicking around.....keeping in mind we are kinda throwing this thing together seat of the pants style.............

Let's say you are a member of spotty nation.  You know you are weak at unknown 3D, but you think you could win your class on the field range and the Vegas round.  

For an additional $5 per discipline (Vegas, Field, 3D) you could enter for a chance to win the side pot for the highest score in each discipline.  If you don't think you have a chance at the overall title in your class because you are weaker in one discipline, you would be able to go for the high score for you class in each discipline and win that money pot.

Don't think you could win the 3D?  Fine, pay $10 to try to take the pot for your class in field and the Vegas face, winner take all.  

Don't think you can win the field, but you might be able to win the Vegas and 3D?  Fine, pay $10 to win the high score for your class in those discplines.  

Only think you can win the 3D?  Fine, pay $5 for the side pot, winner take all, in 3D.

As you can see, this is definitely a work in progress.  At this time while we are still organizing this shoot for this year, we are also looking to improve for next year.  Complaints will probably fall on deaf ears, ask anyone that complained when I was the president of the Gainesville Archery Club, but helpful insight is always welcome.  We, myself, Leon and Mike from Last Chance Archery are trying to get this shoot to grow to the point where it is a must shoot, gotta be there, fun type of event where people from everywhere want to show up and shoot.  At some point, it would not hurt our feelings any, we would not mind seeing this grow to the point where we have to hold it over multiple days, maybe 3D one day, field one day, and Vegas one day, with pros and joes from everywhere putting this on their calendar to show up and shoot, even vendors at some point.....who knows?????  

Personally, I feel that by offering everyone the option to at least get some money from the events they are strongest at will help boost participation from those that feel they can not compete for the all-around title and may just stay home instead.

I can not guarantee that everything will go perfectly smoothly right out of the gate, but I can guarantee that everyone will have fun.

Ideas?  Input?  Advice?


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 18, 2009)

Another trick on the pin shooters without an 80 yard pin.... If you have your pins set as follows:

20
30
40
50


Take your 50 yard pin and hold it in the center of the dot at 80 yards. Look up and see where your 20 yard pin is. Now hold your 50 yard pin a touch higher than your 20 was and you should be on at 80. Hey you get 4 shots to get it right!!

Fun stuff.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 19, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> Another trick on the pin shooters without an 80 yard pin.... If you have your pins set as follows:
> 
> 20
> 30
> ...


Only 1 at 80 Brian, then walk up to 70.....which would be about the 50/30 thing....and then 60 which is holding the 50 high.....etc etc etc


----------



## young gunna (Mar 19, 2009)

OMG! Gunnas first trip to NGA! Sounds like fun!


----------



## reylamb (Mar 19, 2009)

I am fairly certain...........a good time will be had by all..........then again, I am fairly certain the bunny is going to make some cry, and I ain't talking that jackalope thing bunny either.............On the field of dreams 20 feet aint as easy to get a 5 on as some would think......

Maybe if I get some time here in the next few days I will go walk or shoot the field range and take some pictures of the targets and layout.......the 80 yard walkup is a pretty neat shot, depending on how tall you are will decide if you can see the entire target or only the top half!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reylamb (Mar 19, 2009)

You know, I did some calculatin today.......which is always dangerous.......this will be 84 arrows in one day (not counting practice)..........all for $20.........I mean, what a bargain.....


----------



## bowsmith (Mar 19, 2009)

Field Round Adult Distances

20/25/30/35 Feet (Called the bunny by most - 1 @ each distance)
15 yds
20 yds
25 yds
30 yds
35 yds (fan - shot from 4 different stakes in a line, same yardage)
40 yds
45/40/35/30 yds (walk-up - 1 @ each distance)
45 yds
50 yds
55 yds
60 yds
65 yds
80/70/60/50 yd (walk-up - 1 @ each distance)

Different rounds and different age groups can be found here: http://www.nfaa-archery.org/field/ShootingDistancesAndTargetSizes.pdf


----------



## 589 (Mar 19, 2009)

This may even be an event that I can make a rare appearance at...


----------



## badcompany (Mar 19, 2009)

link dont work


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 19, 2009)

All this looks like Japanese to me but I'm game!!!! Sounds like a ball.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 20, 2009)

**.pdf  for all of ya*

Lamb,
I converted the doc for you see attached...
Ladies & Gents attached is the Last Chance Archery Registraton Form.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 24, 2009)

Jeff

Did you ever decide on the "one bow" rule? Or is it bring three if you got 'em?


----------



## bowsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> Jeff
> 
> Did you ever decide on the "one bow" rule? Or is it bring three if you got 'em?



Funny you mention that, cause I was getting ready to ask the same thing.


----------



## young gunna (Mar 25, 2009)

It should be one bow! That makes it a better challenge! Level the playing field!


----------



## trykon7 (Mar 25, 2009)

young gunna said:


> It should be one bow! That makes it a better challenge! Level the playing field!



If you're any good at all, you only need one bow... No matter what kind of target you shoot, you're always aiming at a spot...


----------



## reylamb (Mar 25, 2009)

Bring 3 if ya got em.............maybe next year it will be a 1 bow 1 arrow rule, but for now, bring what ya got.


----------



## 589 (Mar 25, 2009)

You'll need them with 589 there...


----------



## JC280 (Mar 26, 2009)

589 said:


> You'll need them with 589 there...




Thats right because if you HAPPEN to be a couple of points ahead of 589 he just might cut your bow string. You will need that 2nd and 3rd bow by the end of the day.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 26, 2009)

JC280 said:


> Thats right because if you HAPPEN to be a couple of points ahead of 589 he just might cut your bow string. You will need that 2nd and 3rd bow by the end of the day.



Hey, that is a good business plan for me.....589 cut all the strings you want


----------



## 589 (Mar 26, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Hey, that is a good business plan for me.....589 cut all the strings you want



The only strings I'll be cuttin are "apron" strings...  Ain't no cryin for mama...


----------



## bowsmith (Mar 26, 2009)

JC280 said:


> Thats right because if you HAPPEN to be a couple of points ahead of 589 he just might cut your bow string. You will need that 2nd and 3rd bow by the end of the day.



But then you can use the new Last Chance Archery String Jig and Serving Machine to build a new string.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 26, 2009)

The more I read the more I like! I have a new scope setup that is working pretty well for me, no more "picking pin or gap at 40+ yds!! I'm looking forward to it Jeff. It's on my calendar!!!!


----------



## 589 (Mar 26, 2009)

There's not gonna be any "hillary" scoring goin on is there?


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 26, 2009)

589 said:


> There's not gonna be any "hillary" scoring goin on is there?



You better hope there is, you're gonna need it!!


----------



## reylamb (Mar 26, 2009)

589 said:


> There's not gonna be any "hillary" scoring goin on is there?



Now 89'er, you know me better than that, nope, no hillary scoring here.  High score wins.

Indoor Vegas face, withthe x counting as 11.

Standard ASA scoring on the 3D portion.

For the field round I am still kicking around the idea of x's couting as 6, but I have decided on that yet.  It might allow spotty nation to catch some extra points.

No handicaps and what not else.  

There will also be side pots for each venue, high score per class, winner take all.......


----------



## bowsmith (Mar 26, 2009)

Spottie nation won't need extra points....heck, we can make up the difference from the 3d on just the Vegas portion...and when we handedly trounce them on the field range it will just be the icing on the cake.


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 27, 2009)

Your going to need smoke and mirrors to make up the points you drop in the 3d section.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 27, 2009)

BlakeB said:


> Your going to need smoke and mirrors to make up the points you drop in the 3d section.



OH NO HE DIDN'!!! How bout that one 589er?????


----------



## 589 (Mar 27, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> OH NO HE DIDN'!!! How bout that one 589er?????



Don't think for a minute that because ole 589 don't shoot 3D, that 589 CAN'T shoot 3D....


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 27, 2009)

589 said:


> Don't think for a minute that because ole 589 don't shoot 3D, that 589 CAN'T shoot 3D....



I didn't bring it up.............


----------



## backyard archer (Mar 28, 2009)

Excuse me gentlemen but if you will let me join your smack talk as you call it do not count out the bama boys even if we have to roll the street up at dark and pump in sunshine we still are a force to be reckoned with dont count your scores just yet we might show up and spoil the party


----------



## Aknaps21 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sounding Like a good format.  I will be there.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 28, 2009)

Backyard and AK, all are welcome at this shoot.  We (Last Chance Archery and myself) are looking forward to hosting it.

I wil talk no smack though, since it is doubtful I will be shooting.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 28, 2009)

Have ya'll every noticed that Jeff gets as scarce as the disappearing man when the shooting starts?

Sorry had to throw my weak smack in the hat.


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 28, 2009)

Are you saying Jeff is the little dog that aggravates the pack then runs and hides and lets the big dogs fight.

Dont know about them ALA. boys, do they have compounds there yet? Think they are still walking around with overalls and deerskin quivers.


----------



## bowsmith (Mar 28, 2009)

BlakeB said:


> Are you saying Jeff is the little dog that aggravates the pack then runs and hides and lets the big dogs fight.
> 
> Dont know about them ALA. boys, do they have compounds there yet? Think they are still walking around with overalls and deerskin quivers.



Or arm guards strapped to their legs to act as quivers....has anyone seen "The Rob" lately?


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 28, 2009)

He was dropped as a baby.


----------



## backyard archer (Mar 29, 2009)

just so you know the al bunch has all the up to date equipment why  just today i unboxed my brand spanking new tournement bow a metalic brown Bear whitetail  it only took them 20 years to ship it to me and find my house we just got mail boxes about a week ago  i also got my new 2117 game getters we rode the wagon to town last week and i picked them up at the western auto all i need now is a new flipper rest and my new shooting glove but ill have to wait till the crops come in to afford that good luck guys i coming for you


----------



## reylamb (Mar 29, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> Have ya'll every noticed that Jeff gets as scarce as the disappearing man when the shooting starts?
> 
> Sorry had to throw my weak smack in the hat.



Now looky here Brian........my shooting prowess is known throughout the land, I have nothing more to prove..............

Besides, at this shoot someone has to pretend to be the organizer/Mike T kinda person.....and the choices are either me or Leon!!!!!!!  So I have volunteered not to shoot, to allow someone else the opportunity to win.....or something like that anyway......


----------



## reylamb (Mar 29, 2009)

backyard archer said:


> just so you know the al bunch has all the up to date equipment why  just today i unboxed my brand spanking new tournement bow a metalic brown Bear whitetail  it only took them 20 years to ship it to me and find my house we just got mail boxes about a week ago  i also got my new 2117 game getters we rode the wagon to town last week and i picked them up at the western auto all i need now is a new flipper rest and my new shooting glove but ill have to wait till the crops come in to afford that good luck guys i coming for you



Hey, It sounds like the folks at Escalade Sports are improving in the turnaround time for those custom Bear's now that they have taken over

Load up them thar wagons and bring as many as you can round up......this has the makings of being a shoot of all shoots.........


----------



## poolgy (Mar 29, 2009)

Sounds like a great shoot!  I have never shot field before but I guess there has to be a first time for everything.


----------



## bowsmith (Mar 29, 2009)

poolgy said:


> Sounds like a great shoot!  I have never shot field before but I guess there has to be a first time for everything.
> 
> Before anyone post flyers make sure you write the date on them.  The PDF that BA posted doesn't show the date.



That's the registration form.  See post 17 for the flyer: http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=3341418&postcount=17


----------



## poolgy (Mar 30, 2009)

bowsmith said:


> That's the registration form.  See post 17 for the flyer: http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=3341418&postcount=17



Thanks, I missed it!


----------



## reylamb (Mar 30, 2009)

May 23rd or 24th, either day or both days, whatever works best for you.

Saturday we got the "new ceiling" at the chicken house mostly installed (I gotta get some lighting hung) and the indoor bails packed and the new outer target material hung........this will be an improvement over what we had there in the past.


----------



## trykon7 (Mar 30, 2009)

reylamb said:


> May 23rd or 24th, either day or both days, whatever works best for you.
> 
> Saturday we got the "new ceiling" at the chicken house mostly installed (I gotta get some lighting hung) and the indoor bails packed and the new outer target material hung........this will be an improvement over what we had there in the past.



That's for sure!!!! Sorry I wasn't there to help Saturday.. My mom was down from Tenn..  Gotta get'er ready for the Extraveganza!!!!!


----------



## backyard archer (Mar 30, 2009)

Good news everybody I sold a whole litter of pigs of my prize sow susy and since its nearly summer and i can make it till october with out shoes i can afford a flipper rest and even one of the new fangled trophy hunter releases i better get to the outhouse before paw cause he might use that page out of the sears and robuck catalog boy with this new rest and release that whitetail will shoot slicker that ol man amos's daughter after she caught the greased pig at the fair and be easier to


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 30, 2009)

backyard archer said:


> Good news everybody I sold a whole litter of pigs of my prize sow susy and since its nearly summer and i can make it till october with out shoes i can afford a flipper rest and even one of the new fangled trophy hunter releases i better get to the outhouse before paw cause he might use that page out of the sears and robuck catalog boy with this new rest and release that whitetail will shoot slicker that ol man amos's daughter after she caught the greased pig at the fair and be easier to


----------



## reylamb (Mar 31, 2009)

backyard archer said:


> Good news everybody I sold a whole litter of pigs of my prize sow susy and since its nearly summer and i can make it till october with out shoes i can afford a flipper rest and even one of the new fangled trophy hunter releases i better get to the outhouse before paw cause he might use that page out of the sears and robuck catalog boy with this new rest and release that whitetail will shoot slicker that ol man amos's daughter after she caught the greased pig at the fair and be easier to


heck, shoes are optional in these parts.......for that matter, one of the better pin shooters in 3D a few years ago always shot better bare footed than he did with shoes on...


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 31, 2009)

BA,
You better head out around the first full moon of the 5th month so the mules dont get tired. Make sure the rains have subsided so you can make the river crossing by old man Kelsy's grist mill.


----------



## BlakeB (Apr 2, 2009)

The turtles have gone back in their shells.


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 2, 2009)

It's pretty typical for them Blake....talk a lot of smack until the reality sets in.


----------



## BlakeB (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm still trying to get someone to take the bait.


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 3, 2009)

*Bait has been took... "Bad Boy"*



BlakeB said:


> I'm still trying to get someone to take the bait.



One Signed Crispy... "Mr. Bad Boy Buggie Winner"


----------



## reylamb (Apr 3, 2009)

BlakeB said:


> I'm still trying to get someone to take the bait.



I'll take your money.........of course I am not shooting, but I will still take your money if you are feeling generous....


----------



## backyard archer (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok the cows,horses, chickens, hogs, goats, mules, and maw and paw are fed its time to get serious would really love to make the 900 round but unfortunatly i have to work sat night on a serious note on a feild range if the yardage is measured with a tape then of course the lay of the land will impact the actual distance to the target are range finders allowed, i have never shot feild unless you count shooting in the cow pasture at a hay bale we just always step if off but every once in a while you have to step around the pattys so you dont always get the same yardage and as far as shooting a 5 spot moneys tight i would never use more than a dime for a target at 20 yards them 5 dollar bills are too easy to hit we are coming for ya


----------



## reylamb (Apr 5, 2009)

backyard archer said:


> Ok the cows,horses, chickens, hogs, goats, mules, and maw and paw are fed its time to get serious would really love to make the 900 round but unfortunatly i have to work sat night on a serious note on a feild range if the yardage is measured with a tape then of course the lay of the land will impact the actual distance to the target are range finders allowed, i have never shot feild unless you count shooting in the cow pasture at a hay bale we just always step if off but every once in a while you have to step around the pattys so you dont always get the same yardage and as far as shooting a 5 spot moneys tight i would never use more than a dime for a target at 20 yards them 5 dollar bills are too easy to hit we are coming for ya



Yes, you can use rangefinders in field archery, even the angle compensating ones if you want to.


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 5, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Yes, you can use rangefinders in field archery, even the angle compensating ones if you want to.


Angle compensating ones....  Whoa boyeee... This is getting serious...  Do we need that much technology to hit a dot?
Whats next,  cheat sheets to calulate volocity and impact resistence...?


----------



## billyblob (Apr 5, 2009)

is there a place set up to practice field near henry or spaulding co.


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 10, 2009)

I got a chance to come up there this week and shoot some indoor on Tuesday and what a crowd.  Also, got a chance to meet Leon, super nice guy.

I shot the field range today and had a great time.  Who would have thought that a field range would be not in a field, but in the woods?  It was a first for me and I didn't  do too bad, at least for the group I was shooting with.

Also, I shot with my uncle who was using pins without a lense.  It can be done, even up to 80 yards.


----------



## reylamb (Apr 10, 2009)

billyblob said:


> is there a place set up to practice field near henry or spaulding co.



The only field ranges I am aware of in the entire state of Georgia are the Last Chance Range, Augusta has one, and one in Savannah somewhere......

Of course Leon's is always open, and I even have field faces up on the targets.....of course one target has the wrong face, but at least it has a face on it....


----------



## reylamb (Apr 10, 2009)

dhardegree said:


> I got a chance to come up there this week and shoot some indoor on Tuesday and what a crowd.  Also, got a chance to meet Leon, super nice guy.
> 
> I shot the field range today and had a great time.  Who would have thought that a field range would be not in a field, but in the woods?  It was a first for me and I didn't  do too bad, at least for the group I was shooting with.
> 
> Also, I shot with my uncle who was using pins without a lense.  It can be done, even up to 80 yards.



Heck, we met and didn't even know we met.

Field is a blast, and the origins of where 3D came from....of course some members of spotty nation are very angry/jealous because 3D all but killed field.......but we are trying to get it back.  It really is a fun venue to shoot.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 10, 2009)

David

Keep putting a bug in Cliff's ear and maybe we will have one at Uchee Creek. We have been pestering him for 2 years now. We had a 10 target course on the other side of the river before 9-11 and used to shoot it twice a week as practice for 3D. It would be great to get something like that going at the new site. We just need more folks to express an interest and I bet they install a course.


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 10, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Heck, we met and didn't even know we met.
> 
> Field is a blast, and the origins of where 3D came from....of course some members of spotty nation are very angry/jealous because 3D all but killed field.......but we are trying to get it back.  It really is a fun venue to shoot.



Which one were you?

Brian... I agree, it would be good to have a field range somewhere around here.  We all know there is plenty of room at uchee creek.


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 10, 2009)

Here be lamby!  Nice legs!


----------



## reylamb (Apr 11, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> David
> 
> Keep putting a bug in Cliff's ear and maybe we will have one at Uchee Creek. We have been pestering him for 2 years now. We had a 10 target course on the other side of the river before 9-11 and used to shoot it twice a week as practice for 3D. It would be great to get something like that going at the new site. We just need more folks to express an interest and I bet they install a course.


Brian,

Bring all them boys up this way caravan style for the LCA shoot.  I guarantee you the interest will be there after they shoot field once.  On Thursday a few of us went out and shot, mostly folks that had never shot field before.  When we got done one of them said, why don't we shoot this more, this is way better than 3D.....



dhardegree said:


> Which one were you?
> 
> Brian... I agree, it would be good to have a field range somewhere around here.  We all know there is plenty of room at uchee creek.


Big guy, not Leon, not Keith......Jeff...


bowsmith said:


> Here be lamby!  Nice legs!



Now looky here yoo-hoo...that camera just might have to get an arra flung in it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlakeB (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow


----------



## young gunna (Apr 12, 2009)

Lol


----------



## badcompany (Apr 12, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Bring 3 if ya got em.............maybe next year it will be a 1 bow 1 arrow rule, but for now, bring what ya got.



Each bow will still have to meet your class regs. right?


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 13, 2009)

Jeff,

How much did you get paid for that "loop?" I watched "Tin Cup" last night

Were you cadding for Patrick? Oh never mind I see the glove now... the glare from the legs washed it out at first


----------



## reylamb (Apr 13, 2009)

badcompany said:


> Each bow will still have to meet your class regs. right?


Yes, if someone wants to bring multiple bows each will have to meet the rules for their class.


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 13, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> Jeff,
> 
> How much did you get paid for that "loop?" I watched "Tin Cup" last night
> 
> Were you cadding for Patrick? Oh never mind I see the glove now... the glare from the legs washed it out at first



OBT, Darrin McCutcheon, Lamby, and myself.  What a motley crew on the links.   I should charged them guest fees, but Lamb spent more time in the trees than on the grass, so there really wasn't any damage done to the course.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 5, 2009)

backyard archer said:


> what happened to all the hype and talk for the big blowout in north east ga on the 23rd and 24th did yall just go ahead and give up



Still Here..


----------



## BlakeB (May 6, 2009)

All I want to know is who has enough coconuts to show up?


----------



## bowsmith (May 6, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JHFXG3r_0B8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JHFXG3r_0B8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## bowsmith (May 6, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nf670orHKcA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nf670orHKcA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BlackArcher (May 7, 2009)

"That was mighty pretty..."


----------



## BlackArcher (May 15, 2009)

eh!


----------

